# Afternoon birth for Jasmine!



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

Jasmine (my chocolate tan doe who I bred with Remy my Himy buck) gave birth to her litter today!!!! Strangely she gave birth at around 3 o'clock in the afternoon (I wasn't expecting it until tomorrow, esp not in the day!)! I saw her layed out after lunch, i think it was a bit hot for her today. Then around 3pm I heard some squeaks - all was peaceful in the girls tank so I presumed it was the boys having a squabble in their house as they sometimes do. After tea I went to give Jasmine some fresh water and top up her food and she came out to see me, looking like she did pre-pregnancy! Then I heard some little squeaks from within the nest could see little pinkies wriggling. Jasmine seems quite relaxed and came to me to get a bit of bread soaked in milk. I've not been able to count the babies yet as I don't want to disturb the nest. I will try to have a count tomorrow if Jasmine still seems relaxed.


----------



## sommy (Mar 1, 2009)

Congratulations!! I cant wait to see pictures (hint hint XD).... 
What colours can you expect?


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

yay! pinkies  well done!!
i agree with sommy, we want pictures  x


----------



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

I've counted the babies today - there are just 5, quite a small litter. I'm hoping that neither Jasmine or Primrose (who is in as a nanny) have eaten any :? 
Two of the babies look to have black eyes under the skin, the other three look to have pink/red eyes. 
As for colours, I tried to work it out and i think i might get some black tans and himy/siamese tans (though i understand they are fox instead). Also possibility that the red eye may dilute black to give dove???
My husband took some good pics, i'll get them uploaded as soon as I get chance


----------



## elsamarie (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi,
I've uploaded pics of the pinkies up to day 5. I've put them on the nursery page on my website (i seem to struggle with photobucket for some reason :roll: ). If you want a look the link is: http://www.the-mouse-house.co.uk/pinkiesnursery


----------

